
Why the Maya used a 260-day calendar  - prakash
http://blog.jonudell.net/2010/02/19/why-the-maya-used-a-260-day-calendar-2/
======
pmsaue0
From a comment in the USA today that the OP linked to:

Interpretation and Confirmation that the end day of Mayan 2012 is sure and
near.

Mayan=may-an

may=can=know=knowledge=wisdom

wis=know; -dom=doom=The Judgment Day

an=and=十=X=Jesus Christ

Mayan 2012= know the end day Jesus Christ 2012

wow, just wow.

------
ohashi
It was really interesting to read and then the end of the world garbage at the
end ruined it for me.

~~~
kevindication
I don't think the author believes the world will end in 2012. It seemed like a
tongue-in-cheek reference to all of the folks who believe in that particular
numerology.

